# Barn Floor redo



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

The barn floor is ??? old. Wooden planks over a concrete slab (to the best of my knowledge)

We are moving the wife's pony from her stall to a bit smaller stall to make space for the horse I'm hopefully going to get within the next few weeks so now is the time to redo the stall floor.

With it being wood it has started to rot away so do I just level it out over the boards with sand then put mats down? or should I cut the boards out and lay down a new floor.

I wish it was as easy as just ripping up the old boards BUT whoever built the stalls layed the floor then put in the stalls so the walls are covering the ends of the boards...


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

tim62988 said:


> The barn floor is ??? old. Wooden planks over a concrete slab (to the best of my knowledge)
> 
> We are moving the wife's pony from her stall to a bit smaller stall to make space for the horse I'm hopefully going to get within the next few weeks so now is the time to redo the stall floor.
> 
> ...


Well, with the info you have provided if it was me I would cut the wood as close to the walls as possible. Leave the concrete there - do not cover them with wood but lay down rubber so it totally covers the concrete (I'm assuming you are talking about the stalls). My barn is all concrete slab, the stalls then have rubber completely covering the concrete - then shavings on top of the rubber. You won't ever have to worry about concrete rotting.

Good luck!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

thats what I did this morning, thanks for the reply though. 

I was just him-hawing back and forth to take out and replace with wood then mats, level out with sand and then mats, or just remove and mats.

woke up got out the chainsaw and went to town. removed, and just letting it air out over night new mats tomorrow.


----------



## Samblogs (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, We just had to redo the concrete floor in our stables. Although it doesnt get to damp in there, it is always advisable to paint the concrete with some strong, waterproofing paint. We also cover the floor in some kind of soft fabric, perhaps an alpaca throw and then put the hay down. This provides insulation beyond that provided by the hay, and stops the horse slipping on the slippy paint. Also, while many horses seem ok with standard horse blankets, I always advise my friends to buy a good quality blanket that will not irritate the skin. 
I hope this helps


----------

